# تركيبة سائل للجلي روعة



## super strong (11 أكتوبر 2016)

السلام عليكم
اخواني بعد فترة من التجارب وصلت الى تركيبة سائل الجلي ممتازة
المكونات
كيلو تكسابون
كيلو سلفونيت
130 غرام صودا
35 غرام عطر
200 غرام بتايين (معزز رغوة)
100 غرام غليسرين
10 غرام فورملين
300 غرام ملح
الطريقة
تضع تكسابون والسلفونيت وتحرك حتى الامتزاج التام والتضيف حوالي ليتر ماء مضاف عليها الملح
وتحرك تحس ان الخلطة فرطت وتستمر بالحرك وكل لما يتم التجانس بين الماء والمواد تضيف الماء وتكون في هذه الاثناء قد اذبت الصودا حتى تبرد وتبدء بالاضافة والحرك والتاكد من معيار البي اش بالورقة حتى يصبح اخضر فاتح وبعد الانتهاء من التعديل تضيف بقيه المواد بالتتالي مع الحرك المستمر وتترك لليوم الثاني حتى يكون الهواء خرج من الخلطة.
تنبيه:
اذا اضفت الملح ستفرط الخلطة لا ترميها يتم تعديلها بالاضافة تكسابون والماء
اذا تم اضافة الصودا اكثر من اللازم يتم اضافة حامض الليمون للتعديل


----------



## Abu Laith (12 أكتوبر 2016)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## meddgt (6 فبراير 2017)

جيد بارك الله فيك


----------



## الجريسي (27 مارس 2017)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## meddgt (11 أبريل 2017)

بارك الله فيك اخي


----------

